# Anyone know this breeder?



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone know this breeder? Maryellen Bloxham?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does she have a website?


----------



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Not that I know of... just got her name from someone who used her. But need more references. I guess I will just call her and get them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd be careful. Ask to meet the parents and see her place before you commit. Also ask if she socializes them, potty trains them and does all the required OFFA health testing. I can't stress enough the importance of socialization. People buy from questionable breeders and then wonder why their hav doesn't act like a hav. If the pups aren't 1500.00- 2500.00 that's a red flag. Not saying that you can't pay 2500,00 from a bad breeder either... If a pup is cheap, don't think u are saving money. You could end up with costly medical bills in the thousands down the road. Good luck. If you find anything else out, we are here to answer any questions you might have


----------



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

